# Mercury Manual Release Valve



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

2003 Merc 40 hp 4 stroke. When the motor is in gear and under power the tilt falls (trims down). There is no sign on leakage in the cylinder and the fluid level looks good. 

Other options - the actual valve in the tilt pump unit itself or the manual release valve (maybe bad O-rings)? Any other ideas? Is there any way to remove the manual valve without removing the whole tilt assembly? I was going to try putting in another that I know is functioning ok but not sure I can remove the clip without removing the whole tilt assembly. 

Any suggestions are appreciated. 

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

I know this is silly but have you made sure the manual release valve is tight. If it is you might back it out of there and look at the o rings on it as well as the tilt relief valve assembly. I cam email you pictures of it or the manual for that section if you need them.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

It was tight. I backed it out as far as I could without having to remove the whole assembly. The retaining clip makes it so you can't back it out far enough to I see the o-rings. I guess thats my next project. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

I just emailed you the manual on the PT section.

Jeff


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks. There isn't a "feature" on a Merc that causes it to trim down on its own at a particular RPM is there? I read about another manufacturer (can't remember which one) having that feature. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

No, but the manual has a pretty good trouble shooting section. It makes good "office" reading. Let me know if you have more specific questions once you look at it.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I will. Thanks again!


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Well it looks like my first task tomorrow will be removing the power trim assembly to be able to chek the o-rings on the manual relief valve. That is an excellant flowchart to follow in the manual. Thanks again.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

It seems I remember being in a friends boat with a 50 hp 4 stroke of about the same vintage that would react that way if throttle was applied while in a tilt position. I think I remember it lowering to the highest trim position (or maybe it was malfuncting also). Am I remembering wrong or is this a built in safety feature?

Jim


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

After a little more research I am finding that you may be correct - 20 degrees. :sad:


----------

